# What just happened? Phone sort of fixed itself?



## M00NEY (Aug 2, 2011)

So I'm on a Verizon GS3, and when I saw the latest version of TWRP available, I downloaded and started to reboot to recovery to flash when it dawned on me that I could just use EZ Recovery... So I did that and used the app to reboot to recovery.

The phone booted into download mode (I had not yet seen download mode, so it was a little confusing at first, as I am used to the the Fascinate download mode screen, but I digress) with a message that it could not boot normally. I tried a number of boots to no avail, so I switched over to the laptop and began getting my files together to Odin to stock, add recovery and restore a backup.

I booted manually back into download mode with the volume down, home, power combo to verify that the screen I saw before was on fact download mode, saw it was and pulled the battery as I got my stuff organized.

Next I powered the phone on normally, knowing it would go straight to download mode... But I got the Beans boot animation, and all is well.

What just happened?


----------

